# need advice on two pigeons I found



## j penn (Oct 1, 2006)

I do not have much experience with pigeons but have recently taken in two I found on the street. I am in the Los Angeles area. I could really use some advice on each situation. 
1.) One has a boken leg but with the help of my vet he is doing great. They say he can be released soon but should be in a flight cage for at least two weeks before release. Does anyone know of a place near Los Angeles with a flight cage where he can be in for two weeks? I will take him back after two weeks and release him.
2.)Second one was found with slight neurological issues. Vet used steroids and he got better quickly. 2 wks after the steroids though the symptoms came back worse. Now can not use one of his legs. He tries to use it and there is some movement in foot but otherwise can not stand or perch with it. Any advice what this could be?
Thank you for any advice. I want to do my best to provide the care they need.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping these needy birds. 

Please check out this list of rehabbers, you might find one local, or you could make arrangements with our moderator, Terry Whatley, who is one of our expert bird rehabbers in Orange County.

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

j penn said:


> Second one was found with slight neurological issues. Vet used steroids and he got better quickly. 2 wks after the steroids though the symptoms came back worse. Now can not use one of his legs. He tries to use it and there is some movement in foot but otherwise can not stand or perch with it. Any advice what this could be?



Hi,

What kind of neurological issues did the bird have? Did it just involve the use of his legs, or were there other symptoms?

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi J Penn and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting these needy pigeons. You'll find my contact information at the link Treesa posted. Please feel free to give me a call if I can be of assistance. I'm down in South Orange County in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If one of the "neurological symptoms" was "stargazing" (where a bird might turn its head virtually upside down and a bit low and just seem to stare for awhile) then you might be looking at PMV or "Paramyxovirus". You can read more about that here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12248

If there's any chance that your bird has that then you really need to keep the two separate and for quite some time.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update on these birds ..*

I thought I had actually posted about these birds before but looks like I just posted pictures of the birds .. 

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct06/target2.html

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct06/target3.html

Anyway, the first bird that had a broken wing spent several weeks here with me exercising and finishing a molt. Julia picked it up from me and released it back very near to where it was found. The release was successful and went without a hitch.

The little crested beauty with the bum leg has shown some improvement in the leg after a bit of physical therapy but will remain a permanent resident here or will be adopted out as a pet.

Julia was a tremendous help in "springing" two beautiful pigeons from the North Central Shelter in Los Angeles yesterday and was kind enough to bring them to me today. Truly this is above and beyond, and I am very grateful to her. Today's pigeons are both gorgeous .. one is solid white and the other kind of a gray/white splash. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow. Both of the new birds appear to be in very good health, and quite docile and tame, and will probably be found homes as pets. The shelter clipped their wings, so they wouldn't be releasable anyway right now.

OK .. end of update!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GRATEFUL THANKS FOR THE UPDATES, TERRY!  

Always stressful not to "know" what happens!

KUDOS TO YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great update, Terry.
Thanks

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear te update on the birds.  

Thanks, Terry.


----------

